# moving to Dubai!



## Christy (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi THere, 

My husband has been offered a job starting in January in the Marine Mammal business. He will be getting paid 3100 USD and housing will be provided. We have a 7 monthold baby and are from Mexico. I am really hesitant to move since we lived in Turkey this year and didn't have a very good experience at all. I am very scared of the big move- of living there with a baby and being homealone all day. We won't have a car and obviously not many luxuries at all. He is determined to go for it's a good work opportunity. 
Please, anyone living there... will this money be enough for us? How is living there with a baby and no transportation?
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

Dubai is so expensive,and you can not survive in such money ,however you have a better chance if the company is providing accomodation...


----------



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

Offffffff......
Anybody cant understand my distress.......
I'm now just preparing for university exam in Turkey.And i -have- to start to live in there in 3 or years -MAXIMUM- 4 years.
I'm searching for to study in UAE by state -scholarsips- but i cannot finding anything.
Is there anybody can help or show a guide to me.
Please.I'm in very hard position...


----------



## stemck2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

3500 us dollars? i hope u dont mean per year?


----------

